# GPS Data logging



## snap_happy (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any experiance with these devices? I know they log your position after a specified time but i was wondering if there are any out there which allow you to save your position with a name when you tell it to and not after a specified length of time.


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 13, 2012)

If your phone has a gps built in there are numerous applications which will allow you to do this.
My old garmin gps would do it but it took a lot of button pushing.
High end dedicated gps dataloggers will do it but are much more expensive than a cheap smartphone.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally I'd go for a Garmin Etrix as this allows you to upload a route add weypoints and log your route as well and should cost around 50quid a data logger does just that log and costs nearly the same The battery life on a phone is bad with GPS but will last all day on the GPS. I use a Garmin Origon 450 which had mapping on so I can check on it my extract position but that was a lot of money.


----------



## snap_happy (Apr 13, 2012)

I dont have a smartphone yet (bit of a long story but i used to untill i dropped it 2 weeks out of warrenty) but i will look into that option and also some of the others mentioned so thank you all.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 13, 2012)

Think you can also do it with google latitude through your phone


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 13, 2012)

I use latitude so the wifey knows where I have gone underground in case I don't call back at the prearranged time


----------



## Munchh (Apr 13, 2012)

I use a Garmin Nuvi which acts as both a car sat nav and walkabout. It also has a handy function which allows you to save your current location at will. It can also upload all its 'waypoints' and 'tracks' data to GE easily as a kmz file.

Cost me £130 a year ago. You can get live map tracking and it always shows where you are in the landscape. Battery life in the field is about 4 hours but plug it in to the car for the journey home and it charges while you drive. Works for me.


----------



## jonney (Apr 13, 2012)

I use google maps on my iPhone, I upload my placemarks before I set off and use the phones gps to zero into the sites. If I find a new site whilst I'm out and about I can just add a new placemark where the gps shows me I am. It's not the most accurate way of doing it but it gets you to within 10-15 foot of where you want to be


----------



## highcannons (Apr 14, 2012)

On the rare occasion when I need it I use Tango GPS on small laptop (Linux) with a gps dongle. Maps log your every move, store them etc. Much bulkier than handhelds but can switch 'tween maps and satellite views...


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 14, 2012)

All these gps dongle hand held expensive gizmo’s...........whatever happened to resection? 15 quid compass, OS map and a pencil............. Or am I showing my age


----------



## highcannons (Apr 14, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> All these gps dongle hand held expensive gizmo’s...........whatever happened to resection? 15 quid compass, OS map and a pencil............. Or am I showing my age



What's a pencil?


----------

